# Ragdoll Red Gene Help Please!!!



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone help me?
If a red point (male) and a blue bicolour (female)
Were to breed
Would the litter be a selection of;
Males- Blue Bicolour or Blue point,
Females- Blue cream

Or would the females be Blue Tortie?

Thanks.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Isn't blue cream another way of saying blue tortie? Red studs = tortie girl kittens anyway.

http://www.meriwidoz.com/html/the_red_gene.html


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The British Ragdoll Cat Club - Ragdoll Pattern & Colour Predictions


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What bred are they?

You will get seals blues & torties, points & bi colours either sex, colours in both sexes (tortie just the girl)
you could also get mitted depending on the type of bi colour that you have.

these colours are if your boy carries blue


----------



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooh,
No neither are mitted.

Where would the seal come from???

Mum









Dad


----------



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Also will there be any plain coloured females or will all girls be tortie?
xXXx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

They would be all tortie girls if dad is red & mum isn't unless mum is tortie (which, going from your pic, she isn't).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Plain colours? I dont understand what you mean, no you can get mitted even if the parents arent, if one is a certain bi-colour.

I take it that you are new to breeding ragdolls? are they both HCM tested negative? As it is vital to make sure they are negative before breeding!!

Im pretty sure that they will all be torties 
they are stunning who did you buy them from? are they registered on active for breeding? the breeder of them will be able to help you, they do say to stick to seals/blues when you start breeding as red is complicated...yet i jumped right in to the reds!


----------



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much do your help 

No mummy is full blue bicolour

So let me make sure I got it...

All girls = torte

Boys= blue bicolour or blue colorpoint

Would there be any seals?

Also what does "carrying dilute" mean?

Thanks 
x


----------



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes I spoke to my vet and had all checks done and they are both fully vaccinated, microchipped ect


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rubyhall said:


> Thanks so much do your help
> 
> No mummy is full blue bicolour
> 
> ...


are they both HCM tested negative?

dilute is blue, I think that you need to research breeding alot more as this is the very basics of colours......... yes there will be seals and blues.

BOTH colourpoint or bi colour is possible is both sexes


----------



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry by plain coloured I ment just blue & no red.
X


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rubyhall said:


> Yes I spoke to my vet and had all checks done and they are both fully vaccinated, microchipped ect


no not a health check or vacs a HCM blood dna test

are they registered can you ask the breeder these questions? you really need a mentor, and to save about a 1,000 before you have your first litter, c-section £700 alone, then rasing them vacs etc


----------



## rubyhall (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes they are HCM negative,
And don't worry I'm not breeding yet, just trying to get the info 
xXXx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rubyhall said:


> Yes I spoke to my vet and had all checks done and they are both fully vaccinated, microchipped ect





rubyhall said:


> Yes they are HCM negative,
> And don't worry I'm not breeding yet, just trying to get the info
> xXXx


how much was your hcm test? was yours sent off in this country?
you will get

boys: bi colour colour point seal & blue
girls: bi colour colour point seal blue torties.

what lines are they from? is the breeder not offering any help?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

rubyhall said:


> Thanks so much do your help
> 
> No mummy is full blue bicolour
> 
> ...


Blue is a diluted version of seal. Lilac is a diluted version of chocolate. If you have a cat that has two dilute genes (one from mum & one from dad) then the cat will be the dilute colour ie a seal becomes blue. Without 2 dilutes they are seal carrying dilute or chocolate carrying dilute.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow cat breeding is as complicated as dogs...very informative Thanks everyone


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

breeding the Ragdoll red series can become quite complicated to a novice breeder unless you know the genetics inside out, Some excellent advice was given to me when i first started to breed Ragdolls from Christine Powell of Cheham Ragdolls and this was when you start out to breed Ragdolls to stick with the colour point series until you build up enough knowledge of Ragdolls, good luck with them and please dont hesitate to ask for any advice you need.............CHRIS.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi are you a member of any ragdoll cat clubs.im a member of the prbcc and they can send you colour and pattern charts which will help.if the stud you have used doesnt carrie dilute you will get boys in seal points/bicolours.girls seal torties point and bicolours....but if the stud carries dilute you will get half males seal and blue in either pattern and seal torties and blue torties in either pattern.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

its a mid high white bicolour put to a colour point will give you mitted


----------

